# Pitching temp too warm?



## Yuz (3/12/17)

Hey Brewers!

Looking at the cool weather break in Melbourne, I've planned and done a batch with W34/70 (hydrated at room temp ~20C). However, the wort temp was around 28C (wish it was lower!) when I pitched and then cooled down to ambient, about ~20C.

Are there any issues pitching at "high" temps, considering it's within the "hydration" range for the yeast and the yeast's lag means it would actually start ferment at lower temps?

I went with the W34/70 based on this experiment and previous experiences:
http://brulosophy.com/2017/03/09/ye...us-05-vs-saflager-w-3470-exbeeriment-results/


----------



## unwrittenlaw (3/12/17)

Im pretty sure the fermenting temp range for that strain is between 9-15deg C. With the ideal at 11deg C. 

I would have gone with us-05 with those temps you are looking at.


----------



## wynnum1 (3/12/17)

I think your using the wrong yeast for temperature way too high.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/12/17)

I've never tried brewing above recommended temps but am interested in your results. I know some experienced brewers around here cant take brulosophy's word with more than a grain of salt..
Let us know how it turns out. Temp control and in temp range is definitely the brewers friend though.


----------



## manticle (3/12/17)

I'm going to forget I saw Brulosophy.

I prefer to pitch cool and allow temp to rise. Fermentation is an exothermic reaction and ester and phenol profile are fixed quite early on. Temp is one (not the sole) major influence on that profile. In my view, if you pitch high and try to cool the wort but fermentation kicks off and starts generating heat, you are fighting against odds for optimum temp.

That said, many people do it your way and the quicker you can get temp dropped, the less issue you're likely to face. Say it's a few hours - likely no issue.


----------



## Yuz (3/12/17)

Agree, and I had the option of US-05 however, somehow I do not like Ales... And every W34/70 batch so far has worked out well to my tastes. 
It's into its third day of ferment and Melb temp is around 15C atm... and I doubt it will go past 20-21 in the brew shed over the next few days.
My concern is more the pitch temp than the ferment temp. 
If it's a banana - then lesson learnt I guess.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (3/12/17)

What is your OG and batch size? And are you using 1 packet?


----------



## Yuz (3/12/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> What is your OG and batch size? And are you using 1 packet?


Hey UL, it's DME + LME + steeped grains @ 1.038, 23L and using 15g of (hydrated) yeast.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/12/17)

I've tried my usual hoppy house ales and IPA's brewed as Lagers. Using these two yeasts and others but in the recommended temp range rather than warm lager ferment. Starting at 10c and finishing at 15c. The difference if massive but I must say I much prefer Ales as Ales eg hoppy IPA's etc. and Lagers as Lagers. Hoppy Ales brewed as Lagers you seem to lose a lot of that up front hop character and doesn't seem to suit the Lager yeast flavour as good as Ale flavor.
$0.02


----------



## Yuz (13/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Let us know how it turns out. Temp control and in temp range is definitely the brewers friend though.


Just a follow up - kegged this batch after ten days and bottled a sample, let it sit in the fridge overnight and it ended up being a very nice drop! No esters (that I can detect anyway) or odd flavours - very clean tasting actually  Should be all good for new years!
Just a note - I did ferment it "under pressure" - 10psi over the last couple of days of ferment and I did take it off the yeast - I'm not sure if these were contributing factors or not.


----------

